# Plum Tree Blocking System video?



## MagentaThompson (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a clip or clips of the Plum Tree system? I've been looking everywhere for one, but I can't find one. 

Also, out of curiousity: if your style requires you to learn Plum Tree, at what rank did you learn it?


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 26, 2006)

Learned at 1st Dan...

Professor Ingargiola has rank DVDs with the Plum Tree blocking on them..
He teaches half of it at 1st D and then the second half at 2nd D.

Unfortunately this means you would need to pruchase both 1st and 2nd dan videos and get a lot more information than what you are specifically looking for..

But hey, maybe you will learn soemthing new..
http://www.shaolinkempo.com

Good luck.
Todd Guay
CT Kempo and Fitness
South Meriden, CT


----------



## Hand Sword (May 30, 2006)

I first got it at green belt, but, that instructor over loaded the training. Normally, it is given at Black Belt in my style.


----------

